# can we put ourselves in the "what did you do" forum?



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i left work early today, ran home, got a poop, and drove Faith to the vets to have a fecal sample done (everything's fine, daycare requires it every six months)

it never occured to me to call hubby b/c he doesn't get home from work until 5:30 and i would be home by 5.

about 5 of 5 i get a call on the cell - 

hubby - where are you? 

me - we're driving past the Indian restaurant on our way home. why?

hubby - you mean you and Faith

me - yeah. why?

hubby - because i just spent 10 minutes looking for a dog that's not here and starting to freak out that she got out when the dog walker left.

me - sorry... (oops!) 

he said he checked the whole house twice calling her name, convinced she was napping somewhere before he started to panic and wondered how on earth he was going to tell me she was missing... :uhoh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL! That's too funny! Always let your other half know what you're up to!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Ha ha!!!! I know the feeling....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I have been through that withMrs Hooch once. At least you know he cares about your dog.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

That happened here once. My friend and I were at hubbys office with my Flirty. This was when she was going through chemo for her lymphoma. We saw something in the parking lot so took Flirt and went out there. Apparently hubby when all over the offices looking for us. He thought we had been raptured and he was left behind!:doh:

JAzzys Mom


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwww....that will make your heart skip a few beats! I always tell hubby when I take Jester with me somewhere. I also tell him if I have fed him otherwise he would get twice as much food!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Haha, that is funny! Poor hubby....oh well, at least he knows everyone is ok. Whoopsie....:doh:


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

That happened once here too. He took Penny to dd's without telling me she was with him. I looked and looked and was afraid she'd followed his car.

In answer to "What did you do???"

I yelled at him, of course!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Sometimes, you gotta wonder. 98 out of 100 times Thor is with me. If I'm gone, Thor's gone, the van is gone and the leash is gone, it's a good bet he's with me. Did you have Faith's leash? At least you know he cares.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Your hubby sounds like mine. I cant be late 5 minutes and he is freaking out but he has a cell and cant call when he is 2 hrs late. At least you know he cares. They are so funny.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Thor's Mom said:


> Did you have Faith's leash? At least you know he cares.


yup, the hook where her leash and collar are kept was empty. 

and, i know he cares bunches about her. even though he thinks i'm... what's the word... insane with the stuff i do for her, he can be just as bad.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

When I take the dog I always leave a big sign on the door, that way he can read it before he even comes in.


----------

